# Simulador para algun pic



## polom (Feb 16, 2007)

hola, tengo que hace un trabajo para la facu con el simulador de algun pic, alguien sabe de algun simulador que sea fácil de usar, y de donde lo puedo descargar??que no sea el simulador para el pic 16f84
 muchas gracias y espero respuestas
Pol M


----------



## polom (Feb 16, 2007)

me olvide aclarar que necesito un simulador que se pueda programar en assembler y poder generar soluciones visibles con el soft. Necesito que la programación no sea en forma visual como Niple, gracias saludos
PolM


----------



## mabauti (Feb 16, 2007)

googlea : Proteus


----------



## carne_cruda (Feb 25, 2007)

PIC Simulatroide


----------

